# Satellite radio for 2004 745Li



## Propjock (Mar 1, 2007)

Looking for a little advice. Going to pick up my car this afternoon. The car came with the satellite radio preparation package, but my salesman tells me I still have to purchase a "kit "which the dealer will have to install before I can actually receive satellite radio. The kit is around $600.00 (YIKES!!!) so I'm thinking there must be some more options, possibly more cost effective solutions. 

Anybody else been in this situation? What did you do?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jbcritch (Sep 27, 2006)

Its too late for you but I made a bargain for mine as part of the purchase. It was installed before I picked her up.


----------



## drklion (Apr 15, 2004)

*Have Satellite For Sale*

I am giving my 745Li back to BMW (LeaseEnd). The Sirius Radio that I paid extra will be taken out. Make an offer for this one.

Stav


----------



## Propjock (Mar 1, 2007)

drklion,

Seems I read somewhere that the satellite radio has to be installed by the dealer. I think from some other thread I read that the I-Drive has to be programmed to recognize the new receiver. That would definately impact what the radio would be worth to me. Can you confirm one way or the other?

Thanks!


----------



## fletcher44 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have an 03', 525. I was at the dealer yesterday and they want $650 for the satellite radio hardware and another $350 for installation. This is not a project I want to do, so looking for a local, reputable place that can provide equipment and install at a cheaper price. Anyone in the so-cal area have any ideas? Regards.


----------



## alfwill (Aug 10, 2012)

Does the 2004 745li have satellite radio or capabilites?


----------

